# Key to dating younger women?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-11...age-by-20-years-so-he-can-get-more-dates.html

Another piece of insanity that will aid in the fall of this once great republic.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am drinking too much in the hot tub tonight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The heck with wimmin. I want to identify as a 75-year old man so I can collect full Social Security and Medicare!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps I am drinking too much in the hot tub tonight.
> 
> View attachment 93019
> 
> ...


Did I see Nessie in there for a sec?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I need some young girlfriend like I need another hole in my... behind.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The heck with wimmin. I want to identify as a 75-year old man so I can collect full Social Security and Medicare!


I know! It's become a strange world, and we often laugh about it around here. Me and my oldest buddy often joke that, when one of us dies the other just rolls the body under the house and keeps collecting the pensions. But now, two guys can get married, and LEGALLY collect survivor/spouse benefits after one dies. No proposals have been forthcoming thank God LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!

SOMEONE SAVE @Camel923 FOR GOD'S SAKE SOMEONE PLEASE CALL THE 911!

He is drunked up in his hot tub and has tipped over! HELP!!!!!



Camel923 said:


> Perhaps I am drinking too much in the hot tub tonight.
> 
> View attachment 93019
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Once a knight, always a knight. 
But once a night, is enough for any man.,,, especially if you're over 50. 

I'm recently married and that fact of life still holds true. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Who the heck would want to date any woman less than 50 anyway?

Oh, wait! For me, that would BE a younger woman.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

So you basically just want to F--k yourself?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Who the heck would want to date any woman less than 50 anyway?
> 
> Oh, wait! For me, that would BE a younger woman.


So you just want to f... yourself?... interesting post.

just joking : )


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Elvis said:


> So you just want to f... yourself?... interesting post.
> 
> just joking : )


Get back with me when you are over 70 and have been married to the same woman for 4 or more DECADES. :vs_laugh:


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Shoot, all he'd have to do is wave some money in their face. If its marriage he's looking for he'd be better off taking a trip to Laos.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Key to dating younger women...hmmm..if you are old enough ( like me)...just make sure your life insurance is paid up...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OH SHIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> SOMEONE SAVE @Camel923 FOR GOD'S SAKE SOMEONE PLEASE CALL THE 911!
> 
> He is drunked up in his hot tub and has tipped over! HELP!!!!!


Appreciate the thought.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-11...age-by-20-years-so-he-can-get-more-dates.html
> 
> Another piece of insanity that will aid in the fall of this once great republic.


The Netherlands is not a part of this republic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Get back with me when you are over 70 and have been married to the same woman for 4 or more DECADES. :vs_laugh:


I've been married for fourteen years. Took three marriages to get this far, though.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> The Netherlands is not a part of this republic.


Yes, and let's all avoid a faux pas and not confuse the Netherlands with the Nether REGIONS.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I've been married for fourteen years. Took three marriages to get this far, though.


I quit after two... but I'm a slow learner.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> I quit after two... but I'm a slow learner.


I'm currently on my first(practice) one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm currently on my first(practice) one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that... keep your left up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> The Netherlands is not a part of this republic.


That nonsense will be here sooner or later. However I did miss that when I skimmed through the article.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For me, a "younger" woman would be about 45 years old. Mature, knowledgeable, sensible and still attractive. Where's the downside in that?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I need some young girlfriend like I need another hole in my... behind.


Right! Why in hell would I put myself through that again!









Oh yeah. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> For me, a "younger" woman would be about 45 years old. Mature, knowledgeable, sensible and still attractive. Where's the downside in that?


Check with your wife on that one, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Check with your wife on that one, huh?


Oh yeah, that's right, I taught her how to shoot...


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I've been married for fourteen years. Took three marriages to get this far, though.


My third also, finally got it right. 28 years and counting...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, I taught her how to shoot...


Yep, as I am prone to mischief myself, the wife occasionally has to remind me of the fact that there are loaded guns in the house. Given my track record, perhaps I should rethink that whole loaded weapon within reach policy. :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Yep, as I am prone to mischief myself, the wife occasionally has to remind me of the fact that there are loaded guns in the house. Given my track record, perhaps I should rethink that whole loaded weapon within reach policy.


Oh, I've never cheated on my wife in +30 years of marriage. But my wife has called me on being "flirty" with girls who stop and talk to us. But then, my wife always knows where I am (having coffee, sleeping, or polishing a knife) so it's not like she has to hunt me down. And since I have no money, I'd have to "walk away from home."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I've never cheated on my wife in +30 years of marriage. But my wife has called me on being "flirty" with girls who stop and talk to us. But then, my wife always knows where I am (having coffee, sleeping, or polishing a knife) so it's not like she has to hunt me down. And since I have no money, I'd have to "walk away from home."


Mostly my mischief consists of being a smart ass, not being where I am supposed to be, doing what I am supposed to do, or as she likes to say, just being a typical man, what ever that means. In 25 years cheating has never been on the table so mostly she would just shoot me for being a smart ass man. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> ...she would just shoot me for being a smart ass man...


A brother by another mother.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> My third also, finally got it right. 28 years and counting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


3rd also, after my roaring twenties I found my current wife in church and am at 25 years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I've never cheated on my wife in +30 years of marriage. But my wife has called me on being "flirty" with girls who stop and talk to us. But then, my wife always knows where I am (having coffee, sleeping, or polishing a knife) so it's not like she has to hunt me down. And since I have no money, I'd have to "walk away from home."





Prepared One said:


> Mostly my mischief consists of being a smart ass, not being where I am supposed to be, doing what I am supposed to do, or as she likes to say, just being a typical man, what ever that means. In 25 years cheating has never been on the table so mostly she would just shoot me for being a smart ass man. :tango_face_wink:


I am the biggest flirt this side of Dallas &#8230; big, small, tall, short, black, red, white, it don't matter, they all love the attention, wit, and humor I cast upon them. My wife knows it as I do it alone or with her, she knows I get a kick out of touching someone else's life and leaving them with a smile. My wife is not jealous and never checks up on me or wonders where I am, we are both busy people at work, home and life. In reality, she probably hopes someone else will want or claim me and haul me away.

25 years of marriage and I have never cheated, I was big enough of a womanizer during my roaring 20's.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> 25 years of marriage and I have never cheated, I was big enough of a womanizer during my roaring 20's.


I "dabbled" a bit in college, but the MC years was just a stampede.

Now when I see a girl scantily clad at the gym, I wonder if her dad knows she dresses like that. And I turn my head away.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Right! Why in hell would I put myself through that again!
> 
> View attachment 93023
> 
> ...


I tried to like your pic 100 times but it would only let me do it once.

I have been married for 21 years with my first and she will be my last even if we don't make it to the end. For you guys that have given it multiple tries, my hats off to you. If this one doesn't work out, I'm becoming a monk.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ex's are ex's for a reason. Don't have sex with your ex! When you have sex, she gets pregnant. The second pregnancy since the divorce I gave in and re married her. We have been together off and on since 9th grade. Around 30 years now. 

I mess with her when we are fighting. My youngest graduates in 4 years. I tell her I am booting her out after he graduates.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

All that's gonna do is get that guy rejected. Woman is gonna see his pictures and his "age", put 2 and 2 together and click the back button. Its false advertising.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I married a Women 1 year older than me. Worked out well for 43 years now.
Now if you really want a younger one. Here is what you do. Hang out at the bar, act like an ass and treat women like crap. Oh and get a lot of ink. You will snag one in no time. Just be careful what you hunter for it may not want it after you catch it.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> I married a Women 1 year older than me. Worked out well for 43 years now.
> Now if you really want a younger one. Here is what you do. Hang out at the bar, act like an ass and treat women like crap. Oh and get a lot of ink. You will snag one in no time. Just be careful what you hunter for it may not want it after you catch it.


Like that you surely will get one very crazy woman, and be in trouble for the rest of your life &#128514; 
I would suggest buying a very expensive car to show off how much money you have, so you can hit a gold digger looking for a suggar daddy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I've never cheated on my wife in +30 years of marriage. But my wife has called me on being "flirty" with girls who stop and talk to us. But then, my wife always knows where I am (having coffee, sleeping, or polishing a knife) so it's not like she has to hunt me down. And since I have no money, I'd have to "walk away from home."





Yavanna said:


> Like that you surely will get one very crazy woman, and be in trouble for the rest of your life &#128514;
> I would suggest buying a very expensive car to show off how much money you have, so you can hit a gold digger looking for a suggar daddy


&#128514; Right back atcha honey! :devil:

On my screen it always reads like Yavanna is a cussing little hussy! She must use a lot of emoticons that show up as symbols for polite cussin' :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yavanna said:


> Like that you surely will get one very crazy woman, and be in trouble for the rest of your life &#55357;&#56834;
> I would suggest buying a very expensive car to show off how much money you have, so you can hit a gold digger looking for a suggar daddy


 That is true. Just something I have noticed in my life. Of course those same women many years latter are wishing they had gone after the man that went to work everyday, church on Sunday and worked at doing right by his family.
When wife and I met we were both broke. We were both in the Military at a time when it did not pay much. So it was team effort up from there.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I thought all women are crazy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am the biggest flirt this side of Dallas &#8230; big, small, tall, short, black, red, white, it don't matter, they all love the attention, wit, and humor I cast upon them. My wife knows it as I do it alone or with her, she knows I get a kick out of touching someone else's life and leaving them with a smile. My wife is not jealous and never checks up on me or wonders where I am, we are both busy people at work, home and life. In reality, she probably hopes someone else will want or claim me and haul me away.
> 
> 25 years of marriage and I have never cheated, I was big enough of a womanizer during my roaring 20's.


Your wife sounds much like mine. Not a jealous bone in her body, even when I was running the joints when we first married. She was more worried I would wind up in the hospital or jail. :tango_face_grin: Those days are long past. I stopped looking with intent at women :devil: when we first met. In 25 years I can count on one hand the number of times we had tense words and have fingers left over.

We are both fiercely independent so we allow each other our freedoms. No calls constantly checking up on you, no questions asked where you where and who you where with. Life is to short for all that jealousy nonsense, you are either all in or all out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

phrogman said:


> I tried to like your pic 100 times but it would only let me do it once.
> 
> I have been married for 21 years with my first and she will be my last even if we don't make it to the end. For you guys that have given it multiple tries, my hats off to you. If this one doesn't work out, I'm becoming a monk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When I was younger I dated more then a few women, some may have been keepers, some where just plain bat shit crazy. Before I married my current wife I lived with a woman for 6 years. Had it's ups and downs. Mostly downs, some her fault some mine. She was a jealous woman and got nasty when she thought someone was doing her wrong. I tried for way to long to make that work. I woke up one morning and said I am done. Left that day and never looked back.

When I met my current wife I said I am done. If for some reason I come home and all my shit is on the front lawn ( Now, why would she do something like that? :devil: ) I will be done. Not doing it again.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, let's not just pick on younger girls! What about redheads? I polish for redheads, and trust me, they don't want Swiss Army Knives.

I think the only reason client Kayla doesn't kill me is she likes a very polished edge. If she ever meets a real-deal togishi I'm a dead man!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if you are Bill Clinton, keep it from Hillary. and don't let the press in on it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Except that I'm not kidding. At five feet tall, she is one dangerous lady. First of all is her temper, guys like this get hurt and don't feel the pain. Then there's her "skills." She has owned every knife I think I have in inventory. She's at that "not a teenager, not yet an adult" part of life where having your own place means having roommates. Needless to say, she goes through them like Drain-O.

When I buy knives, I might need five, but they come three to a shipper. I polish the sixth one because Kayla doesn't have any money. Heck, when I was her age, I had to send my boots back to the maker, and I went to work all winter in slippers, so I know the drill. I hand her the oddball knife and say something like, "I'll put it on your tab."

You know the type. You see her hand move, you might see a slight flash, and then there's a whole lotta bevel to deal with. And she ain't bluffing.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I thought all women are crazy.


They are, they are.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Been with my wife for 12 years, almost 13. We met when I was 19 and she was 18. Haven’t given another woman a second thought. I got lucky I guess because I still love her more than anything in this world.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I don't think anyone's stated the obvious,
don't let your wife catch you, that would be bad.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What is this about younger girls? Hot Nursey (aka new Lady Sas) is 9 years my junior. Only thing crazy she's done so far was date me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> What is this about younger girls? Hot Nursey (aka new Lady Sas) is 9 years my junior. Only thing crazy she's done so far was date me.


You just may be on to something here Squatch, my wife of 25 years is 9 1/2 years my Junior. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> What is this about younger girls? Hot Nursey (aka new Lady Sas) is 9 years my junior. Only thing crazy she's done so far was date me.





A Watchman said:


> You just may be on to something here Squatch, my wife of 25 years is 9 1/2 years my Junior. :tango_face_wink:


They just like older more distinguished men... or they have learned that older men are less demanding :vs_laugh:

*Rancher *


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This may help clear things up on the this whole young, hot, crazy thing. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> This may help clear things up on the this whole young, hot, crazy thing.


behind every crazy mad woman there it is a poor inocent man that has no idea whats he's done wrong &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Me chasing a younger woman is like a dog chasing a car, what do I do with it once I catch it.....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Me chasing a younger woman is like a dog chasing a car, what do I do with it once I catch it.....


Bite it's bumper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> This may help clear things up on the this whole young, hot, crazy thing. :tango_face_grin:


Wish I'd have seen that chart a couple/three marriages ago!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Wish I'd have seen that chart a couple/three marriages ago!


I hear ya, been there, done that. You have to learn to walk away from crazy hot and bat shit freakin crazy at some point. It took me a while. :devil:


----------



## leioosmalre (11 mo ago)

(Spam post with link removed - Kauboy)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...Get back with me when you are over 70 and have been married to the same woman for 4 or more DECADES...

Strangely, I am over 70 and I have been married to the same woman for more than 4 decades. My guess is that this is the actual general dynamic of happily married couples. I've found that the couples are solid, and the whiners are usually just watching weird porno movies...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> ...Get back with me when you are over 70 and have been married to the same woman for 4 or more DECADES...
> 
> Strangely, I am over 70 and I have been married to the same woman for more than 4 decades. My guess is that this is the actual general dynamic of happily married couples. I've found that the couples are solid, and the whiners are usually just watching weird porno movies...


You responded to a 3-month old spam post......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

But hey @Back Pack Hack. I think it was sweet overall, right? The Tourist's reply about long term marriage is sweet, isn't that? I mean, for the most part. Sweet.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

CoffeePot said:


> Shoot, all he'd have to do is wave some money in their face. If its marriage he's looking for he'd be better off taking a trip to Laos.


Philippines. They speak real good English and your retirement check should last forever


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

I don’t know about dating younger women anymore, (33 years of marriage) but I do know I’m in a great place right now from having married a younger women. Retired while my wife is still working is kind of the best of both worlds. Hunting’ fishing, loving every day. Great vacations with my wife and plenty of time to do everything I want to do. Couldn’t be better.


----------

